# Vehicle Body Wraps



## MiffyandDi (Nov 16, 2013)

We are looking for full body wrap for a Eura Mobil 810 tag axle as it is required for company use. Anyone have any recommendations of a good reliable wrapping company and ideas of cost


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Ask Eddie Stobbart if they will do it for you, they have all the experts doing their own fleet.

Dave


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry I cannot recommend a company, however a friend of mine had his car wrapped and it cost him £600.

Given the above, and that you are looking at a tag axle (3 times the size of a car at least), add some company graphics into the deal and I would guess you are looking at £2K to £3K depending on complexity and materials chosen.

Chrome and carbon fibre wraps cost more than say solid white for instance - OOOoooooo a chrome motorhome - post a pic if you go for it


----------

